# Grams Scale for weighing cures and spices



## daveomak (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a deal to improve on food safety when weighing cure and weighing spices when making sausage etc....  I thought it was interesting...   Dave

http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-g...dium=email&utm_campaign=2212b&utm_source=1002


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 2, 2012)

That would be approx. 35-36 ounces (36 oz. is 1020.58, 35 oz. is 992.23):

http://www.mphindy.com/tech/ounces-to-grams-conversion-chart.pdf


----------



## baboy (Jun 2, 2012)

I have this scale, the tray is about the size of a credit card so do not expect something large. I would be pretty hard to weight anything that we would use in sausage making that would max out the tray and still fit in it. If you pick one up a harbor freight you might need to ask for one, in the neighborhood of my local Harbor Freight they keep them locked up because the drug dealers steal them.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2012)

Covo said:


> Most breads recipes call for between 2 and 25 weight of various meats ...A kitchen scale that actions in divisions of 1 or 2 ounces. is a lot accurate enough to do the job.


Covo, morning....   Maybe for making bread your scale is OK..... We are speaking of using Cures and spices in the gram range for consistency and safety.... A grams scale is a benefit....

There are 28.35 grams in one ounce.... If a recipe, when curing, calls for 5 grams, an ounce scale is not close enough for me..... But that is just me....  I take food safety and curing to a step that is probably not necessary...  My thoughts on posting that scale.... Give folks, that are interested in taking their hobby to the next level, an opportunity for $10 to get to that level .......   Dave


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been really happy with a scale I bought at The Sausage Maker -  http://www.sausagemaker.com/64162soehnlefiesta11lbdigitalkitchenscale.aspx

I use this for measuring spices and cure.  

We have a larger one that we use for weighing meat for sausage.


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 13, 2012)

I ordered this one and have been thrilled with it. It holds up to 12lbs, measures in grams, tenths of ounces, kilos or pounds. Seems to be pretty accurate, as a nickel weighed right at 5 grams. 5 pounds of sugar weighs 5 pounds, etc... Not sure how it would react to anything less than 5 grams though, as I've never tried.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks good. I bought one from HF a couple years ago. Still works great...


----------

